# Easter, stay or away



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thoughts appreciated please. After looking forward to going Away for Easter the low temperature is now quite a problem. We prefer to wild camp and had intended to stay in the Scottish borders. However having drained the water over winter I am loathe to fill the system to check for leaks etc let alone fill up to go away! We are now thinking of going anywhere but with temperatures forecast to be minus almost every night back to the question. Stay or go, answers on a postage stamp please. Take care whatever you are doing. Norman.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't see any long-term forecasts giving much hope of warmer weather for at least 2-3 weeks, and that is just a forecast.

We have lots of things to do on the trailer, but the persistently cold weather is keeping us indoors at present.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Either go and treat it as an adventure. -18c is our record wild camping and getting stuck in snow and moving around two years ago when it was Baltic was I thought fun. Scooter was a bit chilly though.

Or. Stuff it and fly off to Tenerife!


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Weather here in Ireland is also freezing & not supposed to improve in the coming weeks but WE ARE GOING ANYWAY.

This is going to be the very first trip for our daughter, her husband & 2 children as a family, (although the 2 kids have been camping with us for years) 

To be honest they are starting off in a ca***an, which has been stored in our garage since last October, but yesterday in sub zero conditions we got it out, connected the gas, filled it with water, connected the fridge, fired up the heating etc, etc in preparation for next weekend & it felt great.

It is now safely back in the garage plugged in with the heating ticking over, but next weekend come rain or shine we will be going.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

No help to you of course but almost by accident we are away at "Warners" next weekend, had no idea it was Easter when we booked.

Val is a "Foster and Allen" fan they are the main attraction. No doubt it will be a fossils weekend but I suppose that's what we are now 


Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It really does depend on the weather.
I can do cold, cold and windy but not cold, windy and wet.
We used to be avid fans of winter motor homing, but came to the conclusion that apart from the compulsory dog walk we were imprisoned in the motorhome for 23 hours a day. This is not good for our health and was getting worse the older we got.
Now we are happy to have very short forays during the adverse weather months and be able to hibernate comfortably at home.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*breK*

Go for it.

If you can get to Spain, costas are warming up.

If you can't. what about southern Brittany. Seems a better bet at poss highs of 15c for easter.

I have a scaffold tower being collected in the morning, so off to finish pointing the ridge tiles. I have to do cold today!

TM


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I too have heard that the weather will stay cold for a while yet. This means the areas with a lot of snow will still have it especially over Easter.

There is no snow here on the East Coast (until you approach the Scottish Border or go inland. A C&CC Temp. Holiday Site is available at Corbridge (Tynedale Rugby ground). We may have a few nights there despite the cold weather. It might be sheltered from the Easterly gale a little.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Still undecided here but away to load a few things into the van :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I too have heard that the weather will stay cold for a while yet. This means the areas with a lot of snow will still have it especially over Easter.
> 
> There is no snow here on the East Coast (until you approach the Scottish Border or go inland. A C&CC Temp. Holiday Site is available at Corbridge (Tynedale Rugby ground). We may have a few nights there despite the cold weather. It might be sheltered from the Easterly gale a little.


I gather Cumbria has dissapeared under 20ft of Snow and so has south west Scotland. The cut off point seems to be Scotch Corner. We went to the Gym this morning in Darlington and there was no snow at all there. We have a foot here and drifiting just 14 miles west of Sunny Darlo.

The road into our village just now


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Were going away for the long weekend to the Elan valley, its forecast to be cold but dry with -5 at night. Looking forward to getting some walking in after a very long winter.

Andy


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Off to Britanny on Thursday, probably going to get similar weather to southern England but we are going prepared for everything and will just embrace it!

It's been a long winter and we gave up long ago making plans around the weather. Kept notes and looking back the weathter was better than predicted more times than not.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just go and get on with it, I didn't buy a campervan for sunny days only, they are without a doubt a bonus though.

We are 365 tourists anyway !


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*stay or away*

Booked on the 17-25 Dover / Calais ferry,on the 30th March where we go from Calais is anybody's guess, probaby across to Charleville Mezieres,,, Metz we only have ten days


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

We are booked on the Dover -Calais on Thursday 28th, hope to get to Interlaken but just going to follow our noses. We have 16 days so we shall see. Looking forward 
to going now as Ive just packed the van. 8)


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

We are booked on the Dover -Calais on Thursday 28th, hope to get to Interlaken but just going to follow our noses. We have 16 days so we shall see. Looking forward 
to going now as Ive just packed the van. 8)


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

We have been to Interlaken and stayed at Lazy Rancho only short walk from town and a lovely area


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We're booked Dover - Calais on Wednesday, BUT

a) I have flu like symptoms and feel dreadful, and

b) our lane is full of snow and I'm not sure we could get the van out yet.

We'll probably delay our departure until both problems are resolved but it looks like it'll cut our holiday down to our usual three weeks from the four weeks we'd planned. We were hoping to go further south than usual but might have to change that plan.  


Chris


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Off on Thursday to France for 3 weeks. We often comment that it's warmer in the van with the heating on than in the house, and the view varies. And the food is better, and the diesel is cheaper and the fishing is better...


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Of through the tunnel on Saturday morning. After a quick visit to Auchan our aim is to aim for the south west and see what happens!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Easter*

The weather forecast for Easter is dreadful Im going to check out the weather on Countryfile in a few minutes...........

We live between Preston and Blackpool and we have NO SNOW its not even particularly cold

We are thinking of going over to Bradford on Tuesday but will phone and check on the snow before we set off

Our new van has a diesel heater and its very good and quick to heat up We have been told it can stay on all night but Im not sure we will need it Ive never been cold in any of our caravans or motorhomes

Actually Ive just remembered camping in a tent in November and was lovely and snug on a blow up bed with one sleeping bag under us and two over the top

Wherever you all are over Easter at home or away have a good time

Cath


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Good to hear so many positive comments regarding peoples plans to travel despite the bad weather forecast. As much as I would like to try Brittany for Easter I am still working, daft or what :roll: maybe retiring would be a good idea after all.
Still concerned that the vans water will freeze whilst away but what the hell :lol: 
nORMAN.


----------

